

Arunima Sinha, first Indian amputee to scale Mt. Everest - monsterix
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/arunima-sinha-becomes-first-indian-amputee-to-scale-mt-everest/393126-3.html

======
monsterix
I found her story both sad and yet inspiring. In that how much strength it'd
take to gather and come back high after your dream of life, or rather entire
normal life, has been taken away.

Wanted to salute this woman!

